# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Valdoxan

## gossie

Heeft iemand ervaring met Valdoxan?
groet, Gossie

----------


## MartinGroningen

hoi gossie beetje laat bericht maar ben sinds 1 week bezig met Valdoxan, gaat nog niet erg best. moe,verstopt,warrig. het heeft ook 2 week of langer om in te werken. dus ben benieuwd!

----------

